# Handlebar Height



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

What’s the difference in height of the handlebars from the top tube on the angled up position of a 110mm C260 stem versus when the stem is in the down position?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Do the math?

Or list the angles so someone else can do the math for you?


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember doing this before for an 84/6 deg 100 mm stem, and the height difference is very close to 2 cm if you flip it. If remember that the higher position will also be a little closer to you as well, if that matters to you.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll assume it's a 6 degree stem.

Each height difference, from a right angle from the steer tube, is 110*sin6, or 110*(0.1045)

Either 11.5mm up or 11.5mm down from right - so a total difference of 23mm from flipped up compared to flipped down.

It would be the same effect as 23mm of spacers.

Because you're flipping either side of a right angle radian, the x-direction offset is the same for either position - that is, it will give the same x-direction offset as just a spacer acting along the steerer tube (which is 17 degrees from vertical, so it brings the bars 6.7mm closer to you, _approximately_)

Here, you may like this graph.
View attachment 280351


On the other hand, you may vehemently hate that diagram. I would see why. 

Perhaps this is more on point for you:
View attachment 280356


----------

